# 9.3 crashes when switching ttys



## pjk (Dec 28, 2014)

A recently installed system using an dual-core Atom CPU seems to have a penchant for crashing when I try to switch console terminal sessions. (ie ALT-F2, ALT-F3 keyboard commands)

Historically I liked to use a 132-column terminal, but this hardware doesn't support 132-column text mode, so I'm using vidcontrol to switch to 1024x768 or 1280x1024 VESA mode instead, to get more chars on screen.

Is this possibly why this system is being so touchy? I tried running a portsnap upgrade 3 separate times while having the primary console in VESA mode 261, and each time I tried to switch to a different terminal session while that was running, the system hard-rebooted.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you also using the x11/nvidia-driver? I've had some weird results using a custom vidcontrol(1) mode setting and the NVidia driver. They don't seem to like each other very much.


----------

